# Just got back from EFMB.



## Combat_Medic (May 17, 2011)

Well I just got back from EFMB (expert field medical badge).  Well no badge :angry:.  I made it through day and night land nav, the written test and CTL 3.  I failed out on CTL 1.  My plt. started out with 43.  We were down to 15 by CTL 1.  Only 5 made it though CTL 1.  (good luck to those that are left.)  If anyone is going to EFMB for the first time, feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## apagea99 (May 18, 2011)

Unfortunately, my unit refuses to send anyone to get their EFMB. In fact, we can't get any schools unless they directly impact the unit's mission. So, my unit will bend over backwards to help me get into PA school because they desperately need PAs, but I can't go for my EFMB, flight medic, etc. lol


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 19, 2011)

apagea99 said:


> So, my unit will bend over backwards to help me get into PA school because they desperately need PAs, but I can't go for my EFMB, flight medic, etc. lol



And you're complaining why?


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 19, 2011)

Combat_Medic said:


> Well I just got back from EFMB (expert field medical badge).  Well no badge :angry:.  I made it through day and night land nav, the written test and CTL 3.  I failed out on CTL 1.  My plt. started out with 43.  We were down to 15 by CTL 1.  Only 5 made it though CTL 1.  (good luck to those that are left.)  If anyone is going to EFMB for the first time, feel free to ask any questions.



Man....that sucks.  It's a tough nut to crack.  Pass rate of 15% or so if I recall (and people complain about the NREMT exams being tough!  ).  Chin up and you'll do better next time.


----------



## Tommerag (May 19, 2011)

apagea99 said:


> Unfortunately, my unit refuses to send anyone to get their EFMB. In fact, we can't get any schools unless they directly impact the unit's mission. So, my unit will bend over backwards to help me get into PA school because they desperately need PAs, but I can't go for my EFMB, flight medic, etc. lol



I would have to agree with USAF, why would you complain about that? Getting paid to go to PA school and when you get out of the military you already have the education you need.


----------



## apagea99 (May 19, 2011)

I complain because I want my cake and I want to eat it, too. I plan to attend PA school, but I also have some other things I would like to accomplish.

Combat_Medic, how long do you have to wait before you can make another attempt?


----------



## 325Medic (May 19, 2011)

That sucks bro. I am sure you will do fine the second time around. I see the attrition rate is the same as in the 90's.

325.


----------



## Combat_Medic (May 20, 2011)

They don't do the EFMB again here in korea until next April.  I PCS in Nov.  So I will have to wait and see where I go next.  I'm trying to get Campbell.


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 20, 2011)

> I complain because I want my cake and I want to eat it, too. I plan to attend PA school, but I also have some other things I would like to accomplish.



Welcome to the military.  Probably not going to happen.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 14, 2011)

If it's any consolation, the EFMB is based on pointless criteria that isn't relevant to combat or field or any sort of medicine.


----------



## LoneStarSoldier (Jul 18, 2011)

EFMB=more knowledge
CMB=more experience

I'd take the CMB any day


----------



## Afflixion (Jul 19, 2011)

LoneStarSoldier said:


> EFMB=more knowledge
> CMB=more experience
> 
> I'd take the CMB any day



Spoken like a true slick sleeve. I would give back my CMB and EFMB if it could bring those that I have lost in combat back. Don't speak so bold about the one badge that those who have _earned_ it never wanted.


----------



## LoneStarSoldier (Jul 19, 2011)

Afflixion said:


> Spoken like a true slick sleeve. I would give back my CMB and EFMB if it could bring those that I have lost in combat back. Don't speak so bold about the one badge that those who have _earned_ it never wanted.



I didn't mean to come off like that. I was just saying, the EFMB denotes more knowlege, the CMB denotes more experience and that I would take experience over knowledge. Of course I wouldn't want someone wounded or KIA just to earn a badge.


----------

